# Your weight?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

How much do you weigh??? :blank

192 lbs.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*92.07 lbs today*


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

145


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> *92.07 lbs today*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

SweetNSour82 said:


>


Its was some 101..in march:blank..i have lost weight..due to depression:mum:afr


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I was 241 in January. I'm 195 now.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I was 109.2 lbs, now I'm 126 lbs. Yay!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> I was 109.2 lbs, now I'm 126 lbs. Yay!


Congrats ..*sigh*..lend me some weight for a year:b


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> Congrats ..*sigh*..lend me some weight for a year:b


Lol, you can have some weight from my stomach. I eat a lot, and carry my daughter around all the time, so I also have muscular arms, it's not just fat.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> Lol, you can have some weight from my stomach. I eat a lot, and carry my daughter around all the time, so I also have muscular arms, it's not just fat.


Okay done....:b.my stomach needs some more skin....its very thin...eh...i wish there was a tranfer theraphy for weight:teeth


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

154 lb which you've forgot to put an option in for 
180cm also.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

107ish, but haven't checked recently


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

128lbs


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

around 175


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

somewhere between 125-130 lbs.... very unhealthy for my height *sigh*


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

130 lbs...i was 172 lbs this time last year...hoping for more to be gone soon with good ol fashioned exercise!


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

133 lbs


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

This poll should have broken down into male and female weights.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

90 lbs


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

163


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

196 :'( I was 175 when I started my meds


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Around 180. I'm trying to gain weight though because I look skinny for some reason.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Last I checked, in the 150's. It tends to hover around there.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

91


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Currently 174-ish. I haven't checked in a while.... I still need to drop about 10 more pounds to be at a good weight, but hey, I successfully lost 14!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> 90 lbs


Wow  Is that healthy?

I'm almost double your weight.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

340ibs


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

140ish. I'm too afraid to look, to tell the truth. :hide



It is actually really hard for me to even type out that number online. I'm so afraid of being judged for my weight. Which is super irrational, because I'm not overweight. But still, I feel like a disgusting fat*** when I see how thin other women on SAS are.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

173 lb. At 6'2


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

arnie said:


> Wow  Is that healthy?
> 
> I'm almost double your weight.


it all depends on how tall she is, my ex was 5'3 90lbs


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


> it all depends on how tall she is, my ex was 5'3 90lbs


That's a bmi of only 16.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

Too much.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

arnie said:


> That's a bmi of only 16.


damn


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

185 as of last Friday.

I was fluctuating between 187-192 for much of this year, mainly during winter and early spring.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

245 :blank


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

5'11" ~200 pounds. Its the beer, i'm skinny everywhere except my gut hehe


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

arnie said:


> That's a bmi of only 16.


Some people just have very high metabolism. I eat normal amounts of food and I'm technically "underweight" according to BMI, but I'm not fainting all the time or anything.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

meeps said:


> Some people just have very high metabolism. I eat normal amounts of food and I'm technically "underweight" according to BMI, but I'm not fainting all the time or anything.


I weigh 175 (bmi 21), yet I less than 1800 calories a day. Now that I think about it, I've only had 1 real meal today (breakfast) Metabolism has nothing to do with it. Some people are just born skinny.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

arnie said:


> Some people are just born skinny.


well there you go.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Wow  Is that healthy?
> 
> I'm almost double your weight.


I'm in good health. Being very thin is in my genes, it's really difficult for me to gain any weight.

I'm just under 5'4", so my BMI is just under 16.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm in good health. Being very thin is in my genes, it's really difficult for me to gain any weight.
> 
> I'm just under 5'4", so my BMI is just under 16.


BMI fails to account for frame size (or gender, or musculature). So if you are really slender then it could be just fine. I prefer the rib test. If you can see your own ribs, then you're too skinny :b


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Random question: Is it weird that I can suck my stomach in and get my fingers underneath my ribs?


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

Last time I went to the doctor I was 109.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am 192. But I would give a range of 188 to 196. On any given day I could be somewhere in there depending on fluids and so on.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

meeps said:


> 91


Yay I am not alone...:clap:b


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> BMI fails to account for frame size (or gender, or musculature). So if you are really slender then it could be just fine. I prefer the rib test. If you can see your own ribs, then you're too skinny :b


I hope so. I do have a small frame. But my ribs are very visible.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i am 140 lbs. ideally i should be 160 lbs but my body type is just naturally thin. however i use to snack alot and got up to around 150-152lbs. now i don't snack much.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I chose 160-170.

Though it really should be 160-180 depending on whether I'm bulking up or cutting down.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Somewhere in the 210-220lb region


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

130 lbs


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

140 a couple of months ago, but dropped a bit, again. That was a peak for me. Estimate 130~.

I want to gain 20~


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

so from this poll we conclude that the average saser weighs between 100 and 200 pounds.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

102 pounds


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

It fluctuates in the 165-170 range. I've been at that weight for years.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

6,1 190 pounds of solid lean muscle, haha yeah right, more like 6,0 195 :cry damn you lucky eight pack ab muscular Gods you, you vein popping hot men lol


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm usually around 150lbs but today the scale said 155.1


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

142, just weighed myself yesterday actually (randomly out of curiosity), I gained 2 pounds in the last... 2 years I guess it must have been. Not sure what to think about that :stu


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

125

Should be more but meh. Think I'd need to go to a gym regularly and put way more effort in buying the right food...which I'm too inconsistent with to make it worthwhile. I'll just let age do its thing


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

147 lb last time i weighed myself in some scales in a doctor surgery, ( not my appointment accompanying someone, though i'd take the chance, dont have home scales) so 10 and a half stone.......


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

6'5 193


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

123. Lost a couple pounds this semester from stress, but I'm starting to put them back on (hooray for cake!)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm about 6' and 165 pounds, which is actually kind of heavy for me. Ever since I moved back home a couple years ago I've been eating a lot more and sitting on my butt a lot more. Before that I was walking everywhere and not getting much to eat, and was borderline underweight.


----------



## LondonnXx (Jan 30, 2011)

Just over 85 lbs 
and however dangerous or unhealthy that might be, right now I don't care about myself or my life enough to try and put weight on


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

190... and still only 19% body fat apparently. Practically unheard of.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

175


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Last time I checked, 117 lbs.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Your poll is flawed. For example, you can't put "100-110" then 110-120". People who are 110 will not know which option to choose. It should be "100-109" and "110-119".


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

170lbs down from 185 not long ago.. being a bit depressed seems to see me lose weight fast.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

163lbs


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

90lbs


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

laura024 said:


> Your poll is flawed. For example, you can't put "100-110" then 110-120". People who are 110 will not know which option to choose. It should be "100-109" and "110-119".


Not true. If they are 109.9 pounds they will go low. If they are 110.1 pounds they will go high. The probability that they are exactly 110.000... pounds is zero so we can discount it.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

130lbs


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

119lbs


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm 85-88 pounds when not binging.

I have no idea what I weight right now. Don't want to knowwww.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm 85-88 pounds when not binging.
> 
> I have no idea what I weight right now. Don't want to knowwww.


I'm just going to get all those OMG UR SOOOO SKINNY THAT'S NOT HEALTHY comments out of the way right now. Because I know they'll happen....strawberryjulius has already mentioned in another thread that she is very short.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

130


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

227


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

laura024 said:


> Your poll is flawed. For example, you can't put "100-110" then 110-120". People who are 110 will not know which option to choose. It should be "100-109" and "110-119".


Perhaps those who are > 110.5 should round up, and those 110.49 or less should round down.

Many things get rounded up (net worth, height, penis size, IQ) but weight sure isn't on the list.


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

My weight has fluctuated up and down the 3-4 years, between like 140 and about 165 or 170 (im 5'6). I'll start binging on food and alcohol for long periods of time, then hit the gym for like 2-3 months, then repeat the same cycle all over again.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

100-110lbs. 

About 105lbs but I'd love to be even thinner.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Perhaps those who are > 110.5 should round up, and those 110.49 or less should round down.
> 
> Many things get rounded up (net worth, height, *penis size*, IQ) but weight sure isn't on the list.


:banana


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Around 127


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm embarrassed to say, 110-120. It's not much but then again I'm short and asian so it's supposed to be a bit lower. Not terribly overweight but you could say I am 'skinny fat'


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If I don't stop eating I might need to be forklift


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm 5'1'' and I weigh about 123 lbs. I think that's slightly over weight. I need to start watching what I eat.


----------



## ArcheKoeln (Mar 28, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> I'm 5'1'' and I weigh about 123 lbs. I think that's slightly over weight. I need to start watching what I eat.


Not overweight. Healthy weight.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Apparently I've gained weight. Usually I'd rest in the 154-164 if I'm inactive and 168-170 if I'm out playing basketball and working out frequently, although I'm not sure why. I think when I'm active physically I tend to eat more but when I'm locked up at home on the computer and Xbox I eat less because time flies by. That's my theory.


Anyways I'm 172 currently at the end of the day so maybe 167 on an empty stomach. Yeah I need to exercise big time. -_- (to gain muscle not to lose weight, I'm not liking my fat percentage right now)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I checked this morning and I'm 117 pounds.


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

about 100 lbs.. I'm very underweight but depression and being poor does that to you..


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

This thread is depressing me. :afr


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Paloma M said:


> I'm 5'1'' and I weigh about 123 lbs. I think that's slightly over weight. I need to start watching what I eat.


It really depends on frame size and muscle mass to see if you're overweight. Generally that sounds about fine. I'm 5'4", 190 and 22% body fat, though according to the BMI I'd be at least 50 pounds overweight and accordin to the Metropolitan scale I'd be 70 pounds overweight. But my lean body mass weighs almost ten pounds more than the BMI wants me to weigh, tops.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

128ish. My weight fluctuates anywhere from 119-130 though. I'm usually somewhere around 123~125.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Ashley1990 said:


> *92.07 lbs today*


damn, how tall are you?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

A lady never shares her weight ;3

...in all honestly, I don't know though~


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

170


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> 92 lbs but im 5'4 so its not that bad


Actually that's severely underweight.


----------



## sweetchild527 (Jun 13, 2012)

I waver between 95-100

Anxiety makes me nauseous and I can't even think about food.
On top of that I hate eating in front of people, which makes them think I'm anorexic.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Paloma M said:


> I'm 5'1'' and I weigh about 123 lbs. I think that's slightly over weight. I need to start watching what I eat.


Perfect. :yes


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

210 last time someone weighed me. I don't weigh myself for entertainment so I won't know for another couple of months.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Where is the 150-160 category?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

175


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Went to the gym today for the first time in years. Weigh 104kg such fail, can't be bothered to convert into the backwards measurements


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

130 lbs


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

missingno said:


> Went to the gym today for the first time in years. Weigh 104kg such fail, can't be bothered to convert into the backwards measurements


= 228.8 pounds.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> = 228.8 pounds.


Voted in poll. Nice location btw


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

195 now at 5 10. Kinda big, but not fat.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> 81 :blank


haha


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

The Professor said:


> haha


What are you laughing at? :bah


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> What are you laughing at? :bah


You're a silly girl


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

The Professor said:


> You're a silly girl


 That wasn't very nice.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> 81 lbs :blank


lightweight :no


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> 81 lbs :blank


You're probably around my height too, and I'm 100 pounds heavier and can't lose since I'm already down to around 19% body fat. I wonder how there can be so much difference.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

131


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I weigh fat.. how 'bout that? Nah, probably more like 112-115, yet I'm only 5'2'' Used to weigh a bit more. :/


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been a stagnant 170 for a while now, not necessarily proud of it either. :/


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

About 225lbs myself. 

Girls I like, anything from roughly 170lbs-350lb. Now I don't know if I like this size myself but I've met girls who like extra chub too.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

230 according to the post office scale outside.


----------



## Naivegirl (Jul 8, 2012)

122 lbs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Classified said:


> Where is the 150-160 category?


Whoops! :um


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

105lbs (48kg) the last time I weighted myself. I'm 5'3" (160cm), though. I'm pretty happy with my weight; I could lose or gain a few pounds and it wouldn't really matter.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Over a year ago I weighed 250 pounds, and now I weigh 194 pounds.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

120


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

142ish and that's subtracting what I guess my clothes/shoes weigh.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

135. Damn, I'm lightweight. And to think only about a year ago I was around 125.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm around the 120 - 125 range.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

130


----------

